# What is a record for long-lived betta?



## BettaRanch

Hello all. I found this great forum today and signed on; I've admired and had various bettas for many years, including one "rescued" from a WalMart in 2003 and still looking strong, fat, & feisty.

Just out of curiosity, what would you say is the record for the longest living betta?...is that little guy getting close?


----------



## Adastra

He's definitely outlived many.  I have read somewhere about a betta that lived to be 15 years old--he lived in a large planted tank all to himself, and his owner chased him around with a stick every day for exercise. It makes you wonder how much lack of exercise contributes to the longevity of these fish.. Hopefully you have many more happy years with your buddy.


----------



## BettaRanch

Wow. I can't image making 15 years!, I did have a prior red HM live to just about this same age (7-8). Had to laugh about the "chasing fish w-stick for exercise"...I often show my guys each a mirror and get them "on the prod" right before their nightly feeding, so maybe there is something to that exercise theory!

Although I live in a small town than does chlorinate and floride the city water, I am fortunate to live in an older subdivision where most of the houses have shallow backyard irrigation wells, and I use this straight out of the ground water for my fish. I'm sure this has made the biggest difference.


----------



## BlueHaven

7 days.....oh, you meant how long, 7 years is what i've heard. 
That was supposed to be a joke....you know from that movie and from what I knew about their lifespan? I've never seen the movie. xD....

Anyway ~!
That is awesome how long yours has been living! They must have a great home.
And 15 years?! I guess that means they can live way longer than I thought, coool.


----------



## betta99

wow a 15 year old betta. imagine getting one when ur 15 and then still having it when ur 30 lol


----------

